# Strezov Sampling: STORM CHOIR ** David Buckley Testimonial



## StrezovSampling (Dec 10, 2012)

*We are pleased to release STORM CHOIR to all of you!
*
*Storm Choir is a 12-piece chamber choir comprising six men and six women from some of Bulgaria's finest choirs, including the National Radio Choir, Sofia Philharmonic Choir and the Academic Choir.

Our goal was to capture the detail and intimacy that can be found in a smaller ensemble, while at the same time delivering a larger-than-life performance. The singers were recorded in position (women on the left, men on the right) in a small hall in Sofia. The subtle natural ambiance of the space brought the samples to life without compromising the tonal clarity. We used 4 mic positions to afford users full control of the spatial balance, all of which are included in the interface.

We aimed to capture the FFF dynamic range exclusively. Storm was not intended as a ‘be all end all’ choir library, but rather to target one area of choral performance, and do it really well. We are very excited to release Storm Choir. Enjoy!
*
Available through the end of December for an intro price of $149, after that it will be $199. Also included in the pre-order period is a Fortissimo Trombones Ensemble patch (2 bass bones + 1 tenor), which will not be publicly available beyond this offer. 

*For sale at www.Strezov-Sampling.com*

Any issues with the payment system have now been fixed, we've also upgraded our international download speed by 200%, and we're finalizing an update with noted remarks from customers.

STORM CHOIR MANUAL v.1.0

v1.1 UPDATE

Best,

Strezov Sampling

*For news and updates please Visit and Like: www.facebook.com/StrezovSampling
*

*OFFICIAL DEMOS*

[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/playlists/2933703[/flash]

*VIDEO WALKTHROUGH* with Pontus Rufelt


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 10, 2012)

where can I throw money?


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 10, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Mon Dec 10 said:


> where can I throw money?


:D

So that's what it is. Nice.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Impressive! Looking forward to more info....


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 10, 2012)

It's nice to see a new sample developer. That said, we would definitely need to hear some naked demos, or at least clearer demos of the choir. Also, IMO the music doesn't seem to match that type of choir. Perhaps composing something like Jerry Goldsmith's soundtrack to The Omen trilogy may do this type of choir more justice.


----------



## tmcewen (Dec 10, 2012)

I dont really see two demos as an announcement. Really need more info on this...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, guys - thanks for your interest! More info will be available -very- soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 10, 2012)

Intriguing.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 10, 2012)

wasn't it you who spoke of a whole new approch in sampling a choir? very interested in specs


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 10, 2012)

tmcewen @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> I dont really see two demos as an announcement. Really need more info on this...



I think two demos are an announcement. Hell - some devs make announcements without any demos.

But I do agree we need more info - looking forward to hearing more about this.


----------



## Gusfmm (Dec 10, 2012)

Promising... naked demos eagerly looked forward to.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

VIDEO - naked demo/walk-thru's. I want to see what is 'required' to get .....X :wink:


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 10, 2012)

An exposed example of STORM CHOIR in orchestral context, written by Henri Vartio.

Video walkthroughs, further demos (including STORM soloed), pricing, and detailed information coming very soon.

https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... nri-vartio


----------



## Reegs (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow! 

I'm really digging the ensemble sound from this library. It's a great blend, but at the same time you can hear the individual voices stunningly. I guess part of that comes from the chamber size of the group, and a lot of it to the engineering. Some parts sound like they're [very effective] recorded phrases?

Very excited to hear the specifics


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 10, 2012)

hnnnnnnnnnnng... be still my heart.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Hi Reegs,

Thanks for the kind words. You're totally right, a smaller ensemble can work quite well, especially with chords. Storm is chamber sized but not at all small when it comes to sound. It handles both the punchy, closer trailer sound and the more ambient far-miked (loud) classical sound (lots of options when it comes to mic positions here). Oliver will cover this in a video walkthrough.

To answer your question about phrases: the library is 100% multi-samples, no phrases.

Jasper Blunk
Storm co-producer


----------



## Bernard Duc (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*



> To answer your question about phrases: the library is 100% multi-samples, no phrases.



Nice! :D


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 11, 2012)

Also, to keep up with the latest info, pricing, walkthroughs, and demos on Storm, like our FB Page: www.facebook.com/StrezovSampling

George


----------



## krisol11 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Sounds fantastic! :lol:


----------



## HDJK (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Sounds great!


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Wow, this sounds great! 

And indeed, very interesting to see a new player in the game of sample development


----------



## Hanu_H (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Sounds good! For long I have wanted to buy a choir library to get rid of Symphonic Choirs in my template. Hopefully this will be it!


----------



## james7275 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

I didn't think i needed another choir library, but this does have a different sound than what I'm using now - I'm very interested!


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Sounds amazing guys! Very authentic and with a superb clarity. Looking forward to hearing more of this. Great work George, Jasper & Oliver !


Patrick.


----------



## mark812 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Fantastic sound. If the price is right, I'll pick this up most definitely.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

I'm impressed with Venera!


----------



## Bernard Duc (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*



> I'm impressed with Venera!



Yes! It looks awesome... :D But we want the specs!


----------



## shakuman (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*



mark812 @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> Fantastic sound. If the price is right, I'll pick this up most definitely.



+1 =o


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Thank you all for the kind words! 

We've added a naked version of Vartio's demo for you guys to check out, and have much more to come very shortly! Hang in there 

https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... ir-only-by

 - Oliver


----------



## TGV (Dec 11, 2012)

Congratulations George! That is quite an undertaking. Sounds good!


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Awesome! :3


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

George, congratulations on what looks like a very fine product. I look forward to finding out more about this library. Sounds really great and eminently useful.


----------



## deniz (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Sounds Great.
So warm and Real.

I know there are No phrases, but can you explain how it works.


Cheers.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*



Oliver_Codd @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!
> 
> We've added a naked version of Vartio's demo for you guys to check out, and have much more to come very shortly! Hang in there
> 
> ...



Sounding nice!


----------



## Blakus (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

I just *LOVE* the tone of this thing :wink:


----------



## hawpri (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

There's a soprano toward the end of 'Kiko-Sama.' Assuming that's a patch from your library, can you share some information about that and any other soloists? Thanks!


----------



## Markus S (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Wow, it sounds awesome. Very expressive.

Jasper, care to list the other samples you used in your demo (out of curiosity)?


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*

Very nice, but are there also soft and pp samples?


----------



## Hal (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces 'STORM CHOIR'*



Markus S @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> Wow, it sounds awesome. Very expressive.
> 
> Jasper, care to list the other samples you used in your demo (out of curiosity)?



exactly the rest sound very good ! as well


----------



## Caedwallon (Dec 12, 2012)

I love the sound, the tone. Waiting on more information, though.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ***

Dear friends,

Everything Arrives Today (12.12.12)

Stay tuned throughout the day, as we release information and more!

In the meantime, here are a few more demos.

*Fate Fullfilled (STORM CHOIR ONLY) by Pontus Rufelt*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/fate-fullfilled-storm-choir[/flash]

*Kiko-Sama by Phillip Lober*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/kiko-sama-by-philip-lober[/flash]

*Kiko-Sama (STORM CHOIR ONLY) by Phillip Lober*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/kiko-sama-by-philip-lober-1[/flash]

Hawpri, 'Kiko-Sama' is 100% STORM as far as voices go. More soon.


----------



## Max Castillo (Dec 12, 2012)

Brilliant, these have a wonderful and "epic" tone. I especially like the sustains. Out of all the choir libraries these really stand out.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ***

+1

Really sounding good! Looking forward to seeing what the workflow is like. I'm just ASSuming this will run in Kontakt...


----------



## mark812 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ***

I must say that, judging from the demos, this is the best-sounding choir library I've heard.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ***



benmrx @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> I'm just ASSuming



:shock: 



benmrx @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> I'm just ASS



:lol:


----------



## playz123 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ***



mark812 @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> I must say that, judging from the demos, this is the best-sounding choir library I've heard.



Well, I'm not quite ready myself to make that claim yet, but I will be comparing it to the ones that I own and the one I rate the highest. I also want to know a lot more about it before coming to any conclusions. So far, yes, this choir sounds very good and is different than others, but the same can be said for the other top libraries too. So I'm waiting and listening.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ***

We are proud to present 'Starchild' written by Ivan Torrent. 

We recorded men and women separately and this demo focuses on the women. 

STORM offers four mic positions (close, decca, outrigger, and balcony) built into an intuitive mic mixer. 

STORM is Kontakt based (requires version 4.2.4+).

Stay tuned as we continue to release information throughout today.

*Starchild by Ivan Torrent*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/starchild-by-ivan-torrent[/flash]

*Starchild (STORM CHOIR ONLY) by Ivan Torrent*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/starchild-storm-choir-only-by[/flash]


----------



## MichaelJM (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ** NEW DEMOS ***

Wow, fantastic demo by Ivan Torrent!

The choir sounds amazing. Loving the sound of this library so far.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ** NEW DEMOS ***

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. We can't wait until you get your hands on the library.

"Demonstro" by Romain Paillot demonstrates STORM CHOIR in a epic, trailer-oriented setting.

*Demonstro by Romain Paillot*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/demonstro-by-romain-paillot[/flash]


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ***



StrezovSampling @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> We are proud to present 'Starchild' written by Ivan Torrent.
> 
> We recorded men and women separately and this demo focuses on the women.
> 
> ...



Wow. That is impressive.

Best,
Mahlon


----------



## benmrx (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ***



RiffWraith @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> benmrx @ Wed Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just ASSuming
> ...



Well sometimes by assuming, I make an ass out of you and me! Lol. Still hoping this is for Kontakt!


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 12, 2012)

yeah it is. Not Kontakt player though.

Still, I am losing far too much sleep and getting far too grouchy! Give me more info! Price point especially!


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ** NEW DEMOS ***

The sounid is close and intimate and has alot of character. You can clearly hear the group together. 

Really nice.


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 12, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## handz (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ** NEW DEMOS ***

149 DOLLARS!!!!! this is how it should be, this is a must buy for this price. 
thanx a lot guys.


----------



## mark812 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ** NEW DEMOS ***


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 12, 2012)

gentlemen.

My money is in my hands.

How do I make it be in your hands?


----------



## benmrx (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** Everything Arrives 12.12.12 ** NEW DEMOS ***

$150!! Just need to see how you guys have scripted the UI, but this might be the biggest 'no brainer' deal I've seen in a while!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 12, 2012)

We're finessing the website, release will happen very soon.

Cheers!


----------



## james7275 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***

very generous price offer!.. this is a for sure buy!

Are there no sustain articulations.. I thought I heard some in one of the demos?

Do you also plan on doing a walkthrough?

Thanks.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the "sustains" were probably marcato. Either way I like how this is very specialized for one task rather then trying to cover many bases.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***



james7275 @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Are there no sustain articulations.. I thought I heard some in one of the demos?
> 
> Do you also plan on doing a walkthrough?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi James,

The marcatos are 5-7 seconds and act as sustains.

We will post an in-depth video walkthrough shortly.

Here is a picture of the interface.







Visit and like our Facebook page for the most up-to-date news.

http://www.facebook.com/StrezovSampling


----------



## james7275 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***

very good! :D


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***

I am very impressed!


----------



## shakuman (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***

Awesome! George really you are clever for marketing!149$!! I hope this library a water mark, I think you got my point. ~o)


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***

150!? I've been in the market for a choir library recently and this definitely has my attention. Love what I'm hearing!


----------



## radec (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***

definitely interesting for 150 but i dunno if ya could call it a 'choir library'. only one dynamic - fff, 5 syllables and 2 artics it seems very niche. it does sound nice but im not sure how often id use it with those limited artics.

its not been mentioned yet what kinda range do ya have on the instrument?


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***



> ...i dunno if ya could call it a 'choir library'...



It does look like a fairly niche library, but I don't think that takes away from it's value. I would be able to use this a ton for the kind of work that I do. 

Personally, I'm a fan of the "less is more" approach being taken to sample libraries. I'd prefer to spend what I need to spend right now on libraries that offer niche products rather than pay a lot of money up front for lots of things that I may or may not use down the line.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 12, 2012)

EDIT

Thanks for the questions and comments! The men go from G1-D3 and the women go from C3-A4.

Next up is an in-depth video walkthrough with Oliver Codd.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH SOON*



> The men go from G3-D4 and the women go from C4-A5


Huh? not even a full octave for the mens? 5 arts and 1 velocity layer. 
It sounds great of course, it seems a bit pricey though.


----------



## Vartio (Dec 13, 2012)

*@MA-Simon*



StrezovSampling @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> The men go from G3-D4


I think there is a mistake here. the men go from G2 to D4 so theres over an octave to play with.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH SOON*



MA-Simon @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> > The men go from G3-D4 and the women go from C4-A5
> 
> 
> Huh? not even a full octave for the mens? 5 arts and 1 velocity layer.
> It sounds great of course, it seems a bit pricey though.



Simon, note the correction. Men go from G2-D4 and Women from C4-A5 (_To avoid confusions, middle C = C4_)

Thanks


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH SOON*

sounds like a no brainer!


----------



## Ed (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***



radec @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> definitely interesting for 150 but i dunno if ya could call it a 'choir library'. only one dynamic - fff, 5 syllables and 2 artics it seems very niche. it does sound nice but im not sure how often id use it with those limited artics.
> 
> its not been mentioned yet what kinda range do ya have on the instrument?



lol just because its limited and specific in scope doesn't mean its not a choir library. Embertone's solo Trumpet isnt any less of a solo Trumpet library, by definition.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 13, 2012)

*Video Walkthrough*

EDIT

Hey Guys, we pulled the vid walkthrough do to numerous bugs with latency, and other technical issues. New walkthrough to come shortly!

P.S. Here is a new track from James Semple showing the more traditional orchestral side of the lib.

*Ancient Ruins by James Semple*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/ancient-ruins-by-james-semple[/flash]


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***



Ed @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> radec @ Wed Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > definitely interesting for 150 but i dunno if ya could call it a 'choir library'. only one dynamic - fff, 5 syllables and 2 artics it seems very niche. it does sound nice but im not sure how often id use it with those limited artics.
> ...


+1


----------



## radec (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ***



Christian F. Perucchi @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Ed @ Thu Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> > radec @ Wed Dec 12 said:
> ...



oh understand my observation was meant as a compliment not a put down. if ya fill a gap others have made then youre doing it right imo.

as i said i would not be using this every day but thats whats nice with the 150 price. just that i wouldnt want to mislabel it a choir library.

range sounds good to me


----------



## Gusfmm (Dec 13, 2012)

There was a question about the soprano on Phillip Lober's demo, could it be clarified please? Is that something else in queue being worked out, or was some form of setup within SCh that produced that soloist effect?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH, PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** RELEASING SOON....*

Hi Gusfmm,

That is simply the women marcato patch, Phillip tweaked the mic positions a bit and EQ'd so that the higher frequencies were more prominent.

Cheers.


----------



## leafInTheWind (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH, PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** RELEASING SOON....*

Adds to to-buy list :3


----------



## Leosc (Dec 13, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> There was a question about the soprano on Phillip Lober's demo, could it be clarified please? Is that something else in queue being worked out, or was some form of setup within SCh that produced that soloist effect?



Hey Gus,
Leo here (programmer of SC). Yes, that is definetly Storm Choir. My guess is that Phillip used the unstacked marcatos in order to achieve that effect.


----------



## Phillip Lober (Dec 13, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> There was a question about the soprano on Phillip Lober's demo, could it be clarified please? Is that something else in queue being worked out, or was some form of setup within SCh that produced that soloist effect?



Hey Gusfmm,

To get the solo timbre in 'Kiko-Sama', 

I loaded the Women Marc TM patch, and tweaked with the mic positions. I then eq'd the patch so that high frequencies were more prominent, as Strezov stated. 
Most importantly, I treated the patch as if it was a solo singer.

Storm Choir allows for so much flexibility, but you have to first allow yourself to be flexible. Amazing library! Well worth it. 

PL


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 13, 2012)

Phillip Lober @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> Storm Choir allows for so much flexibility, but you have to first allow yourself to be flexible. Amazing library! Well worth it.
> 
> PL




There in lies one of the beauties of this product, I believe.

I love the SAMPLE OFFSET feature that allows you the flexibility to create new syllables out of the Bulgarian syllables so that you are not restrained.

For example you can easily make a common "ahhh" sound out of the Rraw syllable by easily adjusting the SAMPLE OFFSET.

By the way, hello to everyone I was responsible for the art of Storm Choir.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 13, 2012)

shoot, I went away for business today looking forward to seeing this video when I came back :C.

Hope it's back up soon.

btw congrats Ryan, the art looks magnificent. Job well done.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH, PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** RELEASING SOON....*

Hey Guys,

Regarding the video walkthrough, we decided to pull it down due to a few technical issues. There were some serious latency problems going on during the making of the video, as well as phase inversion and a bit of distortion. To get to the point, we didn't think it adequately represented the true sound of the product. We'll have a replacement up very soon! Thank you for your patience. 

P.S. The low brass patch used in the STORM demo 'Mountain of the Sun' is solely Fortissimo Trombones Ensemble Limited Edition, which will be a freebie included with STORM in the introductory period only (and will not be publicly available beyond that).

*Mountain of the Sun by Jasper Blunk*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/mountain-of-the-sun-by-jasper[/flash]


----------



## eschroder (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH, PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** RELEASING SOON....*

Strings are live in Jaspers demo


----------



## shakuman (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH, PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** RELEASING SOON....*



eschroder @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> Strings are live in Jaspers demo



:!: :roll:


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 13, 2012)

That Mountain of the Sun track is AWESOME


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: 'STORM CHOIR' ** VIDEO WALKTHROUGH, PRICING, FULL SPECS, NEW DEMOS ** RELEASING SOON....*



eyedee @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> wow, sounds really great!
> 
> yeah, what strings were used in the above demo? they sound really good as well.



Thanks - strings (31) were contracted by our company and recorded in "Druzhba" hall in Bulgaria - the same hall where the choir was recorded. 

Cheers,
George.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 13, 2012)

zacnelson @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> That Mountain of the Sun track is AWESOME



Yeah, I gotta say..., all these demo tracks sound _REALLY_ good..., regardless of the focus on this choir library. Kudos to all the composers here.


----------



## shakuman (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** Pricing, Full Specs, New Demos ** Walkthrough + Release Coming Soon ** ***

George, release date please ? o[])


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** Pricing, Full Specs, New Demos ** Walkthrough + Release Coming Soon ** ***

We don't want to jump into speculations here (mostly because work on the server migration isn't something that we can control with precision and does not depend on us), but we are doing everything we can to release Storm this weekend.


----------



## shakuman (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** Pricing, Full Specs, New Demos ** Walkthrough + Release Coming Soon ** ***



StrezovSampling @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> We don't want to jump into speculations here (mostly because work on the server migration isn't something that we can control with precision and does not depend on us), but we are doing everything we can to release Storm this weekend.



Excellent. =o


----------



## mgtube (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** Pricing, Full Specs, New Demos ** Walkthrough + Release Coming Soon ** ***

First off,

Thanks go to James for pitching the sale through his amazing track! Now only thing that remains is when, where, how and WHEN, WHERE, HOW?!

/\~O


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 14, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> btw congrats Ryan, the art looks magnificent. Job well done.



Thank you! We cannot wait to release Storm Choir.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** Pricing, Full Specs, New Demos ** Walkthrough + Release Coming Soon ** ***



mgtube @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> First off,
> 
> Thanks go to James for pitching the sale through his amazing track! Now only thing that remains is when, where, how and WHEN, WHERE, HOW?!
> 
> /\~O




We'll be releasing very soon. Upgrading the server as we speak. We want things to run as smoothly as possible for you guys. Thank you so much for your interest and patience!!


----------



## Blakus (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** Pricing, Full Specs, New Demos ** Walkthrough + Release Coming Soon ** ***

Here's the beginning of a piece I've been working on that uses SC. I cut and edited the samples for the library. Playing chords with this choir is one of the most satisfying playing experiences for me! The tone is just beautiful! You can hear chords quite exposed in this short excerpt. I recommend the download link for quality!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F71316497&secret_url=false[/flash]
HQ Download/Non-flash
http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/aftermath-storm-choir-wip/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/afterm ... p/download)


----------



## HDJK (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** Pricing, Full Specs, New Demos ** Walkthrough + Release Coming Soon ** ***

Sounds great!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** Pricing, Full Specs, New Demos ** Walkthrough + Release Coming Soon ** ***

Grab your coffee and relax. Here is a comprehensive 17-minute video walkthrough with Pontus Rufelt, who wrote the demo 'Fate Fullfilled.' He covers all features, plays a variety of examples, and offers his own insight on working with the library.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

Perfect timing for my second cup of coffee this morning! 

My only question is in regards to the 'sequence' button. So, does this somewhat randomly sequence the syllables as you play, or is there something else going on? For example, is everyone that pushes that button going to have the same sequence? How does it work if you try to copy the same part from the women to the men? Will it be triggering the same sequence of syllables?


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****



> My only question is in regards to the 'sequence' button. So, does this somewhat randomly sequence the syllables as you play, or is there something else going on? For example, is everyone that pushes that button going to have the same sequence? How does it work if you try to copy the same part from the women to the men? Will it be triggering the same sequence of syllables?



+1

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dang, I already bought Liberis, Mars, Venus, Mercury, & VoP this year....and I'm close to buying Reqiuem pro......now there is yet another temptation? :shock: Dear Lord when will it end! 2012 is becoming the year of the choir libraries.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

Me too. Can you tell us how the sequencing works?


----------



## Sam (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

That's.....great !!


----------



## mgtube (Dec 15, 2012)

quantum7 @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> Dang, I already bought Liberis, Mars, Venus, Mercury, & VoP this year....and I'm close to buying Reqiuem pro......now there is yet another temptation? :shock: Dear Lord when will it end! 2012 is becoming the year of the choir libraries.



Yes! A random seed option would be awesome if that is not already the case!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****



TheWillardofOZ @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> > My only question is in regards to the 'sequence' button. So, does this somewhat randomly sequence the syllables as you play, or is there something else going on? For example, is everyone that pushes that button going to have the same sequence? How does it work if you try to copy the same part from the women to the men? Will it be triggering the same sequence of syllables?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Guys,

Good question. The sequence is not random, it's a pre programmed pattern. So yes, everyone will have the same sequence, and yes, men and woman will sing the same syllables. Most, if not all of the demos are using the sequence, and yet it really isn't that noticeable. Of course, if you want more control you can use the key switches to customize your own patterns. We'll be quick to work on updates based on your response and feedback, so feel free to express all of your thoughts. Our ears are open


----------



## benmrx (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****



StrezovSampling @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> TheWillardofOZ @ Sat Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> > > My only question is in regards to the 'sequence' button. So, does this somewhat randomly sequence the syllables as you play, or is there something else going on? For example, is everyone that pushes that button going to have the same sequence? How does it work if you try to copy the same part from the women to the men? Will it be triggering the same sequence of syllables?
> ...



Gotcha...., so then my follow up question is how does it work when you start your playback from halfway through the track? Will you inevitably hear a different sequence then if you had started say..... 4 bars back..., or from the top of the track?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

That is correct, however, the sequence can easily be reset by using a key switch that we've added. This will give you a bit more control. Of course, for max control, we'd still recommend creating custom phrases, as these will stay in line at all times. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vartio (Dec 16, 2012)

The way I used the sequencing possibility in my demo was really to record the initial take with the sequence on, and then take the sequence off and record an over dub with the keyswitches. That takes care of the consistency problems. And it's way more fun to play the patch with the sequence on.

-h


----------



## benmrx (Dec 16, 2012)

Vartio @ Sun Dec 16 said:


> The way I used the sequencing possibility in my demo was really to record the initial take with the sequence on, and then take the sequence off and record an over dub with the keyswitches. That takes care of the consistency problems. And it's way more fun to play the patch with the sequence on.
> 
> -h



Nice workflow! Yeah, I really like the idea of the sequence button, but just wanted to make sure I fully understood how it worked.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

Release date ?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

Sounds really good guys! And pretty big for the number of singers you have recorded. 8)


----------



## Blakus (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****



Aoiichi @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty interested in the pre-order trombones ensemble extra... if it's anything like the trumpets and horns that Jasper put out, they'll be great. But we're already halfway through December and I don't want to miss out!
> 
> And just a quick question about them, too: are those the Fortissimo Trombones we can hear in Ancient Ruins, particularly at the one minute mark?



The trombones in Jasper's demo are indeed the same Fortissimo Trombones. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanu_H (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

Wow, the Ancient Ruins by James Semple sounds good. What libraries were used in it? Especially the low brass sounds amazing.


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

deleted


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****



ceemusic @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Looking forward to these.
> 
> @Strezvov the checkout went well but my first dl attempt didn't.
> It finished but ended up with a partial file. I'm trying it again.



Guys,

Thank you so much for your enthusiasm. If you could hold off a tiny bit longer until we announce the release, you'll save yourself a lot of headache. Although the site is live, we're still polishing things up to make sure the download process is as smooth as possible. For those who already made the purchase, we'll have new working links available to you immediately after they are ready. We're nearly there!!


----------



## shakuman (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****



ceemusic @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Looking forward to these.
> 
> @Strezvov the checkout went well but can't dl the file.
> Tried several times with a partial file or error 'cannot read file'
> ...



Hi.
From where you got the link? has it been released? >8o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****



shakuman @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> ceemusic @ Mon Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to these.
> ...



Shakuman,

It's not officially released yet. Very Very soon. Please read my post directly above. Thank you so much!


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

deleted


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

deleted


----------



## mgtube (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: STORM CHOIR ** COMPREHENSIVE VIDEO WALKTHROUGH with Pontus Rufelt ** and more *****

Can't wait! ... Literally! How long must we wait still!? =o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 17, 2012)

*We are pleased to release STORM CHOIR to all of you!
*
Available through the end of December for an intro price of $149, after that it will be $199. Also included in the pre-order period is a Fortissimo Trombones Ensemble patch (2 bass bones + 1 tenor), which will not be publicly available beyond this offer. 

*For sale at www.Strezov-Sampling.com*

STORM CHOIR MANUAL v.1.0

Best,

Strezov Sampling


----------



## williemyers (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

note to folks on a Mac, who are downloading the .pdf manual from the website... You'll want to open the .pdf manual in "Adobe Reader 10+" or something similar....the manual crashes Preview.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 17, 2012)

It is a fantastic product. I had no part of the making of it but did have the privilege of beta testing and writing a demo... hope you guys have as much fun as I did!


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

Still can't download, poops out after 15 mb...


----------



## shakuman (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

What's going on..I tried to pay through my master card and visa but I received an error message in Bulgaria Lan. (Отказано плащане) I have a credit in my CC account, what's the issue then! >8o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 17, 2012)

Dear Ceemusic,

Try restarting the download, we just had a small site issue which we sorted out.

Please send us a PM if you have any further download issues.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

No PayPal


----------



## deniz (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

No downloadkink here,

bought it right now, but no downloadkink received :(


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

Please don't take this the wrong way and I am not questioning your product or your integrity,

BUT

If you advertise the price in $ that is the price, saying on the site that it is converted to Bulgarian currency and that price may not be accurate in $ is not good. Also standard web business's use PayPal, a mistake not to have it.IMHO.

I think you may lose a lot of potential customers because of this.

I really hope you do well, and your demos sound fantastic. It would be a shame not to start out with everything correct.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi there, 

Due to huge interest we got some problems with our servers - even though we updated them last week to prevent issues like that. 

We're working on implementing paypal, and other payment methods in the near future.

Regarding the $ price - it is always $149 or $199 - the Bulgarian price is the thing that is changed (this has to be done according to the regulations by the bank we're using). 

Please have some patience. All the orders are edited and seen manually - each one of you will get a personal email as soon as he/she makes a purchase. 

Thank you for your support and understanding - and please, do excuse us. 
Cheers,
George.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

Wow guys.. sounds incredible I love the women marcatos! good luck with the release !

Aj


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 17, 2012)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Dear Ceemusic,
> 
> Try restarting the download, we just had a small site issue which we sorted out.
> 
> Please send us a PM if you have any further download issues.



Thanks, seems to be working fine now.


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

All downloaded & installed. Sounds nice & have a few questions.

Edit- the Beta nki's volumes are balanced between men-women & K4 & K5 the Women are a few db louder?
Also changing the Vol CC7 range settings in Kontakt5 do not affect the levels, is this correct?


Thanks


----------



## Precisionsound (Dec 17, 2012)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Due to huge interest we got some problems with our servers - even though we updated them last week to prevent issues like that.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for the download link, is this something that you send out manually? If so its ok if it takes some time, if not, something is wrong...
My ordernumber is 43

Best,

Lars


----------



## handz (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

Guys Paypal pleeeeez. This is what I need. I so want to buy this.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****



handz @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Guys Paypal pleeeeez.



+1. 

What are the chances of using Paypal to purchase this library AND take advantage of the intro price? I.E., will Paypal be sorted out by the 1st? I actually CAN'T purchase this library without using Payapl! At least if I want to stay in good company with my wife this holiday season......


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 17, 2012)

Dear Lars/Precisionsound,

We do process download links manually at this time, your link will arrive shortly.

Hanz and benmrx,

We are sorting out Paypal as a payment method at this time and I'm certain we'll have it in the system before the intro period ends.


----------



## deniz (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

Hi,
I still waiting for my downloadlink.ordernr. 19

Send a Pm, but no response.

Chefs


----------



## narapo (Dec 18, 2012)

Order #26 here, no download link also ...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 18, 2012)

Apparently some of our customers don't get invoice emails, which is something we are currently investigating. 

We resent you the download links, please see whether the new one work and if not - contact us again. 

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## mgtube (Dec 18, 2012)

StrezovSampling @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Apparently some of our customers don't get invoice emails, which is something we are currently investigating.
> 
> We resent you the download links, please see whether the new one work and if not - contact us again.
> 
> Thank you for your patience!



Thanks for the prompt reply, I got the links!

I would also like the invoice though. But that can wait!

P.S. I'm order 27


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, Thery, 
I sent you an email yesterday evening - did you get it? 
Will send you a new one again.


----------



## mgtube (Dec 18, 2012)

StrezovSampling @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Hi, Thery,
> I sent you an email yesterday evening - did you get it?
> Will send you a new one again.



Got it and trying it out as we speak :wink:


----------



## Max Castillo (Dec 18, 2012)

I got it as well, it's totally worth the wait. The choir sounds like something out of trailers and the trombones are some of the loudest I've heard!


----------



## doctornine (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****



handz @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Guys Paypal pleeeeez. This is what I need. I so want to buy this.



Same here - paypal.... please .....


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 18, 2012)

Taken into consideration - as we previously on FB, we're currently working on implementing PayPal on the website. 
Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****



doctornine @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> handz @ Tue Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys Paypal pleeeeez. This is what I need. I so want to buy this.
> ...



+1 o=?


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 18, 2012)

Is there anyone else than me having problems with notes that "hang on" with the marcato patches release, after having played something and then released the note? (Sent you this question too, George)
(Here's how it sounds without me sustaining anything, just playing short notes all the way: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12797960/choir%20bug.mp3)

Also, something I would like to have is expression for volume. But I can assign the volume slider to my CC11 instead. 

Lastly, an option for the volume of the release would be AWESOME. 

I'm really enjoying this library, for its absolutely fantastic sound.

Walid


----------



## Kornez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

now all we need is a lite version for the broke people like me.....


yeah...i don;t thiink itl happen


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 18, 2012)

Did a quick try for this one too. I'm not sure why I keep doing LotR mockups, but I feel it's a good place to start mocking up with my template :D 

this also features Jasper Blunk's Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble + Horn Ensemble. So much win!!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12797960/Lotr_STORM.mp3


----------



## matolen (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

The choir sounds exceptional, those dozen singers have some lungs! 

I see from the site they (apparently) also have winds, strings, brass and perc planned! 

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

Yeah, have also problems with hanging notes here in the marcato patch. George posted you on FB. 

Other than that, best choir sound I've come across in a while.

Sure, limited to its FFF range but that it's doin pretty damn well!

Kudos, and I'm sure these hangin notes thing will be fixed soon.

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## mgtube (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

Things are shaping up quite nicely!  

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F71701250&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 18, 2012)

Dirk - Ok! What do you mean he posted me on FB?

And yes, even if it's only fff, still great and versatile. So excited for future releases with Strezov Sampling. But this is way more than enough for now!

W


----------



## Kornez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

yeah this is a good choir..


how i wish they made a separate one for free

like a lite version

Because i can't get this...and i'd love to have it.


----------



## narapo (Dec 18, 2012)

narapo @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Order #26 here, no download link also ...


Got the link, thanks, downloaded, now testing ; sounds very fine. 8)


----------



## deniz (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Released: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ****

Got my downloadlink.

Sounds excellent,but hanging notes in the marcato patch.

Update please.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi friends, we have great news:

- Paypal payment system INSTALLED, TESTED, and WORKING (includes option to pay by credit card as well, with cPay)

- Instant download links now delivered right after purchase (automatic, not manual)

- Upgraded international download speed two-fold.

- Fixed some things in the manual and download package

- Update is being tested and finalized (Keyswitch to reset Chant sequence, improved performance, fixed hanging notes, etc)

- Owners of Storm will receive a small, ensemble orchestral based instrument coming up, for free, as a thank you for patience during this time of fixing the payment system, etc. The lib will be available to everyone else for for a very small price.

You should have no troubles in the payment/downloading process now. 

Enjoy!, and please, if you have any questions, email us.


----------



## Kornez (Dec 19, 2012)

StrezovSampling @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> Hi friends, we have great news:
> 
> - Paypal payment system INSTALLED, TESTED, and WORKING (includes option to pay by credit card as well, with cPay)
> 
> ...




Yeppie...for those that can get it..

:( 

I can't


----------



## otsoa (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** BUY NOW for intro price of $149 through December! ** PAYPAL now accepted **

Hi !

How long waiting for receive download link ?
order 110


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 19, 2012)

Dear Otsoa,

It should be automatic - check your spam folder - otherwise, please email us [email protected]


----------



## narapo (Dec 19, 2012)

StrezovSampling @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> Update is being tested and finalized (Keyswitch to reset Chant sequence, improved performance, fixed hanging notes, etc)


Hi George, does the download file from yesterday include that update or should we download again now or later ?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 19, 2012)

Dear Narapo,

The update will be available for everyone, coming up, and it will be a small, separate download.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 20, 2012)

** STORM CHOIR - v1.1 UPDATE **

Fixes:

- Keyswitch to reset Syllable Sequence
- Improved performance
- Fixed Hanging notes
- Fixed Release samples playing after sample ended

A new, free content update will be coming within the next month - Stay tuned.

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/files/d ... ver1.1.zip


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 23, 2012)

Storm intro price lasts for 8 more days, here's a new demo from Jose J. Herring.

*Day of Wrath r3 by Jose J. Herring*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/jherringmusic/day-of-wrath-r3#play[/flash]


----------



## José Herring (Dec 23, 2012)

StrezovSampling @ Sun Dec 23 said:


> Storm intro price lasts for 8 more days, here's a new demo from Jose J. Herring.
> 
> *Day of Wrath r3 by Jose J. Herring*
> [flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/romain-paillot/happy-ending#play[/flash]



Great piece, but it isn't mine! :lol:


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** v1.1 UPDATE now available ** Paypal accepted ** $149 through 12/31!!!! ****

That is a nice peice. But it doesn't even have any choir! :lol:


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 23, 2012)

Copied and pasted the wrong Soundcloud link - apologies, friends.

Post is edited with the new correct link.

Here is Jose's track:

*Day of Wrath r3 by Jose J. Herring*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/jherringmusic/day-of-wrath-r3#play[/flash]


----------



## synthnut (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds great Jose !!......

I am listenning to this choir and more and more it is getting to the point where there is NO mistake as to which choir is being used here .....It has it's own signiture sound for sure ...Originally when first looking at the layout and what was offered , I thought that the program was somewhat minimul , but later realized that sometimes less is more ......This is truely the case here ....Sure there are more things that could be offered with the program, but for the price , the quality far surpases many other choirs out there , and really does get the job done ...Looks like I'll have to pull the trigger before the end of the year .....Jim


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is another demo of "Storm Choir", composed by Erick Schroder: 

*"A New Dawn" by Erick Schroder*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/a-new-dawn-by-erick-schroder#play[/flash]

We want to personally thank you for your kind support in these first steps of our sampling company! The last couple of weeks were very stressful and we met lots of problems that we otherwise would have never thought of, but all those messages, posts and emails kept us going. 

Our support these days might be a bit slow, but it will be there - so if you have any issues with "Storm Choir" and would like to report a bug, please send us an email and we will respond as soon as possible. 

So - please, enjoy this beautiful track by Erick and have splendid holidays! 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM STREZOV SAMPLING!!!*


----------



## José Herring (Dec 24, 2012)

synthnut @ Mon Dec 24 said:


> Sounds great Jose !!......
> 
> I am listenning to this choir and more and more it is getting to the point where there is NO mistake as to which choir is being used here .....It has it's own signiture sound for sure ...Originally when first looking at the layout and what was offered , I thought that the program was somewhat minimul , but later realized that sometimes less is more ......This is truely the case here ....Sure there are more things that could be offered with the program, but for the price , the quality far surpases many other choirs out there , and really does get the job done ...Looks like I'll have to pull the trigger before the end of the year .....Jim



Thanks.

Yes the library definitely has it's place. It's not the type of library that can do it all, but what it can do it does very well.

At first I was a little worried about the size of the sections, but then I realized that it's probably better recorded with fewer people. I was able to play chords without it sounding artificial, and Storm Choir has a "stack" mode. Which doubles the size of the choir with a unique 2nd recorded take. So then 6 men turn into 12. This is how most Hollywood choirs are recorded any way. They'll take a smaller group of singers, and multitrack them up to 3 or more times. At least from what I've seen.

But I like the idea of a library that is limited. I know it can do one thing well. So I know that when I need that one thing, Storm Choir will fill it. Also it was fast. I did the entire piece in less than a few hours.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 24, 2012)

Someone asked privately if the Paypal is installed, so just in case you missed it we'd like to let everyone know that since mid last week:

*- Paypal payment system INSTALLED, TESTED, and WORKING (includes option to pay by credit card as well, with cPay)

- Instant download links now delivered right after purchase (automatic, not manual)

- Upgraded international download speed two-fold*

Best,

Strezov Sampling


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** v1.1 UPDATE now available ** Paypal accepted ** $149 through 12/31!!!! ****

Since I am only interested in quiet and relaxed sounds but the quality of "Storm Choir" seems to be right:
Will there also be a "Peace Choir" ? :wink:


----------



## lee (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** v1.1 UPDATE now available ** Paypal accepted ** $149 through 12/31!!!! ****

Assuming you werent 100% sarcastic Sid :D , I think Strezov would be able to produce a hq peaceful choir but arent there already good options for that?


----------



## synthnut (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** v1.1 UPDATE now available ** Paypal accepted ** $149 through 12/31!!!! ****

Something that would be really sweet to see would be a "Peace Choir " that morph's into "Storm Choir " ..... Perhaps with the mod wheel or other controller .....Jim


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** v1.1 UPDATE now available ** Paypal accepted ** $149 through 12/31!!!! ****

Hello Lee...

Nothing sarcastic in it... I am composer of New Age Music with ethnic and classical influences and need calm and sweet sounds mostly. What alternatives came to your mind? I have several (older) choirs but none of them produces a peaceful atmosphere or at least: "peaceful" isn´t the first word that comes to mind when you play them. Naturally everything can be sculpted and massaged into one or the other direction, but voices that are recorded already quite soft are something very special.


----------



## lee (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** v1.1 UPDATE now available ** Paypal accepted ** $149 through 12/31!!!! ****

Sid: i was thinking of voxos choirs, but im sure there are more modern choir libs capable of softer sounds. I only have the old symphony of voices which is nice but doesnt have alot of programming or vel layers/round robin. If you dont already own it or omnisphere you should buy omnisphere, which contains lots (if not all) of SoV and of course alot of other stuff.

Ok enough hijacking, this thread is about the wonderful storm choir!!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 30, 2012)

STORM CHOIR is at intro price for just two more days (through the 31st)

Available now for $149 intro.

www.Strezov-Sampling.com


----------



## Blakus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** v1.1 UPDATE now available ** Paypal accepted ** $149 through 12/31!!!! ****

I used Storm Choir in this piece I worked on yesterday. The use is more subtle here, but it really adds a lot to the texture and atmosphere.

[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Return.mp3[/mp3]
NoFlash: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Return.mp3


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Dec 31, 2012)

Guys! Hurry up! last Discount Day ends today!!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR*

Happy New Years dear friends!

Our intro period for Storm is over, but things have only just begun.. 

Upon 500 likes we will release two free Storm Choir codes on Facebook at random within the 24-hr period following. 

Upon 750 likes we will release three free Storm Choir codes at random within the 24-hr period following. 

And upon 1000 likes we will release five free Storm Choir codes at random within the 24-hr period following.

So please tell your friends about our page, and share it. Best to everyone in 2013!

http://www.facebook.com/StrezovSampling


----------



## Kornez (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: STORM CHOIR *** From Strezov Sampling *** New Facebook "Competition"*

I don't have face book...Is there something else i can do?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Kornez,

We plan on having more competitions in the future, which aren't necessarily based around Facebook.

*"It's because of your lib...I can write like I'm writing for a live session"
*
-- Aleksandar Dimitrijevic, on _Storm Choir_ - Trailer Music Composer (After Earth, The Dark Knight Rises, Expendables 2, Iron Man 3, and many more)

Here is a demo from Aleksandar Dimitrijevic that shows off the liveliness and flexibility of the choir in a more traditional orchestral setting

*Carbon Emission' by Aleksandar Dimitrijevic*
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/carbon-emission-by-aleksandar[/flash]


----------



## lee (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: STORM CHOIR *** New Demo & Testimonial from Aleksandar Dimitrijevic *** Facebook Competition ****

Strange, I`ve tried downloading multiple times and extracting the zip with both winrar and easyzip, with no success. (says it´s corrupt) Just tried with 7-zip and it seems to work!

Can anyone tell me what exact size the zip-file is supposed to be?


----------



## Blakus (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, I think I had to do the same thing if I remember correctly. If 7zip decompressed it, then it will be fine. 7zip usually spits out errors too if something is genuinely corrupt. Not sure what was causing the problem with the windows extractor.

I deleted my archive too sorry, can't tell you the size!


----------



## lee (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: STORM CHOIR *** New Demo & Testimonial from Aleksandar Dimitrijevic *** Facebook Competition ****

Blakus: then maybe im doing something right! Strange that winrar couldnt extract it though. It isnt a 7z archive as far as i can see. Winrar usually never fails when files are not corrupt.


----------



## Leosc (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey lee,
upon recompressing the original release candidate with 7zip, the zip shouldn't be much smaller than 2.396.605 KBs.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, guys, that's strange - we originally compressed the file with 7zip, since WinRar doesn't allow .zip files over 2 GB; please notify us if issues like that happen so that we can fix them asap. 

Best,
George


----------



## williemyers (Jan 11, 2013)

This is for anyone with Strezov...

I love the sound of this library! But the thing that has kept me from purchasing is that, after closely following the video, reading Jose's review and reading through the owner's manual, I *still* can't understand the useage of the syllables?

That is, suppose I have loaded (only) "Men's Marcato TM", "Syllables" is on "Szkaw" and "Seq. Chant" is off. If i then play a C3 - and only a C3 - over and over, will the mens choir sing "Szkaw" over and over? Or will they sequence through the other 4 syllables? Consecutively or randomly? And what if I don't play just eh C3, but go up the scale? How will syllable selection change? And suppose I've created a "phrase" on midi track? Will it playback that same every time? And....., oh well.

As i said, I've been through all of the lit. and video, but really can't figure out how syllable implementation will work. Yes, I could just go ahead and buy & try, but that could be disappointing. And we've had enough disappointed purchasers recently here for a while! suggetstion: This might be the kind library that could be well served by placing it on Best service's "Try Sound" so that we can get a better feeling for how it works, before purchasing?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 13, 2013)

Dear Bill, 

there are two ways to use syllables in Storm Choir - with keyswitches or with the sequence chant. Using keyswitches will basically playback the same words you have chosen every time you load a project - since each syllable is controlled by the keyswitch. 
If you haven't used a keyswitch and the seq. chant is off and you repeatedly play notes (and you have "szkaw" marked) you will have the same syllable sung over and over again (unless you switch it with some of the ways, mentioned above). 
As for the sequence chant - it creates a sequence (it doesn't choose syllables randomly). 

You can always download the manual from our website and read through it! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## williemyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Dear Strezov guys, thanks very much for responding to my question about syllable usage.



StrezovSampling @ Sun Jan 13 said:


> You can always download the manual from our website and read through it!


If you *did* read my question, the second paragraph "after closely following the video, reading Jose's review *and reading through the owner's manual*," covers that, I believe. 

FWIW, none or little of the explanation of syllable usage is covered in the manual. As I wrote, you might want to consider doing a video, demonstrating it?
Send me a copy and I'll do one for you!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Ed (Jan 14, 2013)

When I layer the staccs they are out of time with each other, ie. the sample starts of both male and females are not aligned. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, Ed, 

sorry for the late reply - we somehow missed your message. 

Yes, there are certain samples that are a bit behind than other ones. We are currently working on the 1.2 update with some new tightening features that should work. 

Stay tuned


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling: STORM CHOIR ** NAMM 20%-OFF SALE 1/24-1/27 with code 'NAMM20'*

** NAMM PROMO **

20% off STORM for four days: JAN. 24-27 with discount code: NAMM20. Use this code in the purchasing stage and it bring the total down 20%.

Also, NAMM Demonstration of Storm and Thunder by George Strezov, in Booth 6624/Hall A (Thank you Realitone) - Friday the 25th from 1-2 PM.


----------



## Ed (Jan 23, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> Yes, there are certain samples that are a bit behind than other ones. We are currently working on the 1.2 update with some new tightening features that should work.



Cool. 

I just want to be able to load up both male and female and play both together. Also there shouldnt be a need to adjust the sample start offset except for making minor adjustments.


----------



## Gusfmm (Jan 23, 2013)

Why don't you load a second instance on Kontakt, assign both to the same MIDI channel, and load men on one and women on the other?


----------



## Ed (Jan 23, 2013)

Gusfmm @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Why don't you load a second instance on Kontakt, assign both to the same MIDI channel, and load men on one and women on the other?



You dont need a second instance of Kontakt, just put it on another MIDI channel. The point is if you play both at the same time they dont play at the same time, because there is more silence at the start of the mens staccs (for example) than the female staccs. You can get around it if you dont care so much about "playing it in" live this way, you can turn up the delay compensation slider in Cubase so that it triggers the note earlier than the MIDI events appears, until both line up.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 23, 2013)

v1.2 allows for tightening and sample offset control over each syllable so you can adjust to your preference. (only in the TM patches of course) The library will come with with general settings ready to go.


----------



## Gusfmm (Jan 23, 2013)

A second instance of Storm Choir I meant, not Kontakt, indeed. Yeah, got you Ed. A bit too fast skimming through posts, I should have read it more carefully.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 29, 2013)

*David Buckley STORM Testimonial*

On Storm Choir:

*'Storm Choir has a mighty sound that adds a real extra layer of intensity to proceedings. Not only that but it is extremely easy to use right out of the box. Job done!'
*
David Buckley - Film & TV Composer (The Town, Parker, From Paris With Love, The Good Wife TV Series)


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear friends, 

we have released Storm 1.2 today! o-[][]-o 

Those of you who have bought the software should already have an email from us with the link to the new content. 
That's right - Storm 1.2 offers 1.1 GB of new sample content for overdubbing - so you will be able to *triple* the amount of your players!

Storm Choir Update 1.2 Release Notes:

+ Included new 3 Take (3t) patches, allowing for triple-tracking when stacking is activated

* Improved Tightening functionality

* Improved Sample Offset functionality

+ Each syllable now has its own Tightening and Offset value, allowing for easy customization
- Sample Offset value is measured in milliseconds (as before)
- Tightening value is measured in percent (100 being equal to playing at double speed)

If you haven't gotten your personal Storm 1.2 link, please let us know so that we could fix this!

Best,
Strezov Sampling


----------



## ceemusic (Feb 4, 2013)

Great news, really enjoy working with STORM, very useful.
While I'm waiting for it to dl;
does it just get installed on top of the previous version?


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 4, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> we have released Storm 1.2 today! o-[][]-o
> 
> ...




Exactly how do you upgrade, I assume that this an addition as its smaller than the original? there is no instructions as how one is meant to upgrade !!!! A bit silly as some may think this should replace the original.

All the original .nki are there plus the new ones, but the sample set is smaller hence the question .


----------



## Leosc (Feb 4, 2013)

Good question. The update's supposed to be installed on top of the existing files (cee's right!), this way you don't have to load the entire library plus the 1+ GB of additional material again. Just select the .zip content and drag it into the existing "Storm Choir" folder - OSX and Windows should then offer to automatically merge the existing Instruments and Samples folders. Overwrite existing nkis, nkcs and nkrs if necessary. Done!


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 4, 2013)

Leosc @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Good question. The update's supposed to be installed on top of the existing files (cee's right!), this way you don't have to load the entire library plus the 1+ GB of additional material again. Just select the .zip content and drag it into the existing "Storm Choir" folder - OSX and Windows should then offer to automatically merge the existing Instruments and Samples folders. Overwrite existing nkis, nkcs and nkrs if necessary. Done!



This what I did and all seems fine, my point is to assume the user knows nothing and make it very clear what the procedure is. There is no install notes at all, it could really mess up people who "replaced" rather than merged. >8o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, guys, 

sorry about the confusion. The new 1GB content has to be extracted on top of your existing STORM CHOIR directory; the nkc and nkr files have to be overwritten. 
You should use the new Instrument patches, which can be found in the "Instruments -> Men / Women" folder. Hope this helps. 

If you have any worries, don't forget to send us an email at [email protected]!


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 21, 2013)

Just added this to my template and have to say it sounds awesome! Is there any way in the marcatos to have them sing one word and holding that. I mean, now if you play a legato line it goes soff-soff-soff-soff but it should be soo-ooo-ooo-off?

-Hannes


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Releases: STORM CHOIR ** v1.1 UPDATE now available ** Paypal accepted ** $149 through 12/31!!!! ****



Blakus @ 30th December 2012 said:


> I used Storm Choir in this piece I worked on yesterday. The use is more subtle here, but it really adds a lot to the texture and atmosphere.
> 
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Return.mp3[/mp3]
> NoFlash: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Return.mp3



sorry I missed this one... wow Blakus


----------



## Blakus (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Rob, the choir really is my go to. I also used it a little here in similar fashion around the 30 second mark. 
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F81031559&secret_url=false[/flash]

Something about the tone and intensity that I find so satisfying.


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2013)

wonderful, I really love the orchestral sound you get out of instruments it's warm and expressive, and the choir fits very well... much respect


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 21, 2013)

:::burns computer and takes up another line of work:::

Brilliant.


----------



## ptrickf (Mar 22, 2013)

How did I miss this deal? i thought I was a v.i. addict. Sounds lovely.


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 22, 2013)

Hanu_H @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> Just added this to my template and have to say it sounds awesome! Is there any way in the marcatos to have them sing one word and holding that. I mean, now if you play a legato line it goes soff-soff-soff-soff but it should be soo-ooo-ooo-off?


Can someone answer this? If this is not possible, I have a suggestion for 1.3 update...

It would be really cool if you could control the word length in such fashion and it shouldn't be too hard to achieve. Just have sustain pedal to control the word length. So if you have the word Soff for an example. Of course the singers would hold the letter o trough the legato and end it with off. So holding the sustain pedal would play So-oo-oo(using the scripted legato) and when you release the pedal it would play the off. That would make this library a lot more convincing and would have a lot more uses. It sounds so beautiful and with this kind of functionality it would be the only choir library I would need.

What do you think guys?

-Hannes


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 22, 2013)

ptrickf @ Fri Mar 22 said:


> How did I miss this deal? i thought I was a v.i. addict. Sounds lovely.



I was talking about Blakus' work, but yeah. I'm going to pick up Storm Choir at the next sale, Easter, Labor Day, Christmas, whenever. It sounds great.


----------



## ptrickf (Mar 22, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Fri 22 Mar said:


> ptrickf @ Fri Mar 22 said:
> 
> 
> > How did I miss this deal? i thought I was a v.i. addict. Sounds lovely.
> ...



Ha ha I knew that. I know what you mean though. Sometimes listening to others' works is inspiring, sometimes it makes me want to give up.

P.


----------



## synthnut (Mar 24, 2013)

Blakus just inspires me .....I may never be as tallented ,but when he give us such a beautiful Cello , and creates such wonderful music, I can't help but have a smile on my face and be happy for him and congratulate him for a job well done ...Jim


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 25, 2013)

Hanu_H @ Fri Mar 22 said:


> Hanu_H @ Thu Mar 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Just added this to my template and have to say it sounds awesome! Is there any way in the marcatos to have them sing one word and holding that. I mean, now if you play a legato line it goes soff-soff-soff-soff but it should be soo-ooo-ooo-off?
> ...



Dear Hannes, 

Sorry for the slow answer - we missed your initial post, because it is at the end of the previous page. 
We discussed your idea with our programmer and he said that in order to do something like that, we should reprogram the whole library, so sadly for now this isn't something that we will focus on doing. But we did include lots of customer suggestions for our 1.2 update, so we'll have this on our 'to-do' list when we start doing ver. 1.3. 

Thank you very much! 

Cheers,
George.


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 25, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Mar 25 said:


> Dear Hannes,
> 
> Sorry for the slow answer - we missed your initial post, because it is at the end of the previous page.
> We discussed your idea with our programmer and he said that in order to do something like that, we should reprogram the whole library, so sadly for now this isn't something that we will focus on doing. But we did include lots of customer suggestions for our 1.2 update, so we'll have this on our 'to-do' list when we start doing ver. 1.3.
> ...


Hey George,

Thanks for the answer. I think it would take this already awesome library to the next level. Hope you can include it in your 1.3 update. Also good luck with your upcoming libraries, really looking forward to those.

-Hannes


----------



## Vartio (Mar 25, 2013)

@hannes
Try connecting the sample offset on/off switch to a free midicontroller CC. you can create some very convincing legato action by keeping the start of the phrase intact and then rolling off the attack on succeeding legato notes.
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/10366907/STORMCHOIR/storm%20choir%20mid%20phrase%20legato%20test.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Bach (Feb 17, 2014)

Any deal coming soon for this library? It sounds amazing however I missed all the previous deals :(


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello there. Actually we are doing these Post-NAMM specials right now and [spoiler alert] we are doing one for Storm Choir 1 + Storm Choir 2 Ah legatos bundle *next week*.


----------



## Bach (Feb 18, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Feb 17 said:


> Hello there. Actually we are doing these Post-NAMM specials right now and [spoiler alert] we are doing one for Storm Choir 1 + Storm Choir 2 Ah legatos bundle *next week*.



Great! I will keep an eye on this


----------



## Bach (Mar 5, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Feb 17 said:


> Hello there. Actually we are doing these Post-NAMM specials right now and [spoiler alert] we are doing one for Storm Choir 1 + Storm Choir 2 Ah legatos bundle *next week*.



Is this offer on? Did I miss it? :wink:


----------

